# Will be in Paris in about 9 weeks



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 9, 2010)

The Paris trip is almost here.  My wife and I will be staying at a timeshare in Vincennes for one week and will not be renting a car.  We plan on doing all the major tourist attractions and Versailles.  I have several tour books but personal experience from tuggers is always the best.

Any suggestions or words of wisdom will be appreciated.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 9, 2010)

We'll be there 9/1 and plan to do basic tourist stuff too.  What tours have you planned?  I'm embarrassed to admit that I haven't planned anything!

Deb


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 9, 2010)

We haven't planned a single tour.  We are planning on buying the Paris museum pass and a combo rail pass/versailles entry ticket.  It is supposed to be a good deal.  Otherwise we figured we would follow the advice of the tour books.  Nothing too complicated.  We have never been there and don't want to miss the biggies.

If there were some good tours to take we would be interested.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 9, 2010)

I went to Paris twice (tag along on DH business trip) this year....late April and then again in mid May. I found TripAdvisor to be very helpful. I did a trip report there as well (I use the same user name as here).

I embraced my inner tourist and did all the required stuff  .

One thing I'd be sure to ask on TripAdvisor is how tourist busy Paris is in early Sept. (or whenever you are going). That makes a huge difference on how much pre-planning and buying you have to do. Our first trip in April (we were caught smack in the middle of the volcano eruption disruptions!) was not busy as everyone was all screwed up on getting/leaving Paris). That benefitted us as lines were very short. A few weeks later in mid-May things were more back to normal and lines were longer and we were happy we had done some of the attractions previously as some lines were VERY long).

The hardest thing to figure out is what metro pass to buy - and it all hinges on what specific day of the week you arrive in Paris and how many days you are staying. If anyone PMs me that info I can assist you in figuring out the best way to go... cost wise and hassle free-wise (personally I will pay bit more to avoid hassle!). 

Next thing is to figure out is if buying a museum pass is worth it.. and for how many days. FYI - Versailles' entrance is included in the Museum Pass and if you go there as well as a few of the other "biggies", it can make buying the museum pass an easy choice.

Once you have these two things answered, the rest falls in place... mainly because you have to decide, at least generally, what and when you want to do stuff to answer the metro and museum pass question/choices.

To assist, based only on my personal choices/experience, I would recommend: Notre Dame tower climb (woof! but so worth it! MUST do first thing in the morning!), Louvre, Eiffel Tour (I am so French - LOL!) (Reserve time slots online at least a day before - can't do same day reserving!), d'Orsay, Versailles (NO shade in garden! Bring hats, SMALL personal umbrella, etc and water!! Also pre-buy return metro ticket to Paris), Arc d'Triumphe (especially to see ET sparkle), Sacre Cour (area surrounding church is fun too), Seine river cruise, etc. We also enjoyed visiting the 2 Lady Libertys in Paris (I have now seen all 3 in the world and 11 yr. old DD has only seen the Paris ones - LOL! I must take her to NYC soon!) and just walking around.

I could have skipped: Dali Musuem (and I like him alot but seemed most stuff on display weren't HIS work), Napolean's Tomb & Armonry (Tomb really was just marble encasements - boring in the extreme. Armory was somewhat better), Catacombes (just not interesting enough), some of the small museums attached to the Louvre (not enough public displays and all in French which makes things hard to understand  ).

If anyone has a specifc question I'll try to help. I am not an expert, just a 2 time recent tourist that figured things out, with alot of help from TripAdvisor.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 9, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> I went to Paris twice (tag along on DH business trip) this year....late April and then again in mid May. I found TripAdvisor to be very helpful. I did a trip report there as well (I use the same user name as here).
> 
> I embraced my inner tourist and did all the required stuff  .
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Your post is very helpful.  How did you handle currency?  Because of credit card charges for converting currency I am thinking of getting Euros at ATMs (my bank credits back all fees).  Do the French ATMs work with American Banks (Cirrus etc)?  Also, I read there could be problems with american credit cards because France is going to computer chip embeddedl credit cards and U.S cards do not have a chip in them.  Were you able to use your credit cards?  As far as metro passes go, we will be arriving early on a Saturday morning and leaving a week later on a Saturday.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 10, 2010)

*Not Mentioned, But Worthwhile*

We had only 24 hours on our last visit to Paris.  We wandered around the Latin Quarter and decided to see the Pantheon.  We arrived just as the Tower tour was starting.

The views from the top of the Pantheon are amazing because you can see Notre Dame, SacreCoeur, La Tour Eiffel from this vista.  Also, the crowds are not a factor as they are for climbing to the top of Notre Dame.

Le Fin Gourmet on Ile St. Louis is a restaurant I recommend with a reasonable for Paris prix fixe 3 course dinner with wine.


----------



## radmoo (Jul 10, 2010)

ATMs work great - don't change $$$ here, you'll lose for sure.  Make sure to notify your bank and credit card companies that you will be in Paris.  And the Musee d'Orsay is a MUST see!!! I'd recommend going to Louvre first thing in the AM as it gets very crowded.  If you take the Metro, it will drop you right into the underground museum entrance.  Be sure and check which days the museums are closed.  I know that Mon & Tues are the usual days, one for Louvre, the other for Orsay.  I'd also recommend just taking time to stroll the streets, particularly 6th and 7th arrondissements adnd the Marais. Sit in a  cafe and just watch the world go by.  Stroll the Luxembourg Gardens and you might also want to consider day trip to Monet's home at Giverny.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 10, 2010)

radmoo said:


> you might also want to consider day trip to Monet's home at Giverny.



For info on visiting Giverny from Paris see http://giverny.org/gardens/fcm/visitgb.htm

and Weatherbase.com has historical weather information for French Cities


and for learning on how to get from Point A to Point B in Paris - HopStop.com is a great cite for learning how to navigate in a variety of cities. You can choose subway, bus, walking and permutations of the three.  Very helpful.

Richard


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 10, 2010)

As already stated, ATMs work just fine. Just like at home. We also used our credit card fine at all restaurants and stores - they just run the card thru manually using a little machine thing they bring to your table. They are ahead of the US there as your card never leaves your sight. You will usually be unable to use your credit card directly yourself in a machine. That means, primarily, you will need either cash for metro tickets or buy at a manned station where the attendant can run your card. Not all stations are manned and they certainly are not either early or late in the day.

For metro tickets you have many choices, which makes it very confusing, but most of the time it really boils down to a choice between two ways to go: 1) buy individual trip metro tickets (can be bought in packets of 10 at a savings - called a carnet - or as single tickets at a slightly higher price). Tickets can be used by anyone at any time while in Paris. Good for one complete trip (ie: don't pay to transfer between trains). Once you exit the metro that ticket is dead/trash.

2) buy the navigo discouvrte pass (I spelled that wrong but it's close enough right now). This is a card that you buy that cost 5 euros plus the cost of "loading" it for the week... costs around 22 euros - so total cost for only having it one week is about 27 euros. This card is for one person only (ie: each person must have their own. You provide a really small photo of yourself that gets pasted on) and is good for unlimited travel between Monday (12:01am) thru Sunday (midnight). You can not buy a "load" after Wednesday of any week and you can "load" for the next week starting on Thursday.

If you arrive on a Saturday you will have to buy individual metro tickets to get around (either as singles or in a packet to share with others) as you simply can not use the navigo. 

One other thing. A trip to Versailles requires a different metro ticket (really a RER ticket but they work the same) than the ones used to zoom around Paris. And the navigo you'd buy wouldn't cover Versaille either.

This is how I figure it: putting Versaille aside for the moment, to break even on the cost of the navigo vs. buying packets of tickets you'd need to ride the metro an average of 3 times a day for the week (only counting Mon-Fri as you can't use the navigo on your first Sat. & Sun. and I am assuming you leave early enough on your 2nd Saturday to not being using the metro that day.). More than likely you will ride the metro an average of at least 3 times a day for those 5 days, especially if you try to catch several museums/sights per day. Additionally it sure is convenient to use the navigo and not "skimp" on catching a metro or going somewhere cause now you have to buy more tickets. It's nice to say, hey lets shoot out to that chocolate or ice cream or wine shop we liked without having to say "but now I have to add in another $5 PER PERSON to cover the additional cost of using the metro". That makes for an expensive ice cream! 

Now factor Versailles back in. You have to buy those metro tickets seperately and you don't get to "pay the difference" from any other ticket. So if you go during the week you "lose a day's" worth on the navigo. So to make the navigo now break even you have to think you'll use the meto at least on average 4 times a day (hmm... maybe not quite as likely). So now it's it's down to is having the convenience of the navigo worth perhaps paying more for regular use of the metro? You have to decide that. I vote "yes" because I did use only tickets our first trip and found that I did "skimp" even though I tried not to. There were times I wanted to go to the macaroon shop but it would have added another $10 of cost because of the metro, so I didn't go. The next trip I did buy the navigo, and I never gave going or not anywhere I wanted a second thought. And because of that I actually did break even or better on cost usage!

But here's the idea of Versailles... go on Sunday. That way you don't "waste a day" of your navigo. Yes, it's a weekend and may be busier but ask on TripAdvisor if a Sunday in Sept. is still that busy. We went on a Saturday in May, when the fountains were on. Traditionally it would be VERY busy, but honestly, I didn't think it was crazy at all. And since I had my museum pass I could get right into the security line, which while long, moved very quickly.

So that would be what I would recommend you do, not knowing all of what you have planned. Buy 4 (to start) individual metro tickets for the Saturday you arrive. Buy and go to Versaille on Sunday. Buy and use the navigo for Mon thru Saturday you leave. You can buy all your needed metro tickets in one shot at a manned booth, using a credit card.

I can help you tackle the museum pass question next, if you'd like?


----------



## nerodog (Jul 10, 2010)

*day trips from Paris*

second the Monet in Giverney... loved it... also Versailles is worth a visit. the gardens and hall of mirrors are wonderful.. particularly enjoy the Madeline district for good food, fewer tourists in Paris- infact we stayed in a cute pension there and loved it !! Hit a few bakeries and cafes and watch the world go by... take a ride down the Seine around the  Notre Dame , its beautiful and worth a trip. Walk around over the bridges, its a pretty  and elegant city !!! :whoopie:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 10, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> As already stated, ATMs work just fine. Just like at home. We also used our credit card fine at all restaurants and stores - they just run the card thru manually using a little machine thing they bring to your table. They are ahead of the US there as your card never leaves your sight. You will usually be unable to use your credit card directly yourself in a machine. That means, primarily, you will need either cash for metro tickets or buy at a manned station where the attendant can run your card. Not all stations are manned and they certainly are not either early or late in the day.
> 
> For metro tickets you have many choices, which makes it very confusing, but most of the time it really boils down to a choice between two ways to go: 1) buy individual trip metro tickets (can be bought in packets of 10 at a savings - called a carnet - or as single tickets at a slightly higher price). Tickets can be used by anyone at any time while in Paris. Good for one complete trip (ie: don't pay to transfer between trains). Once you exit the metro that ticket is dead/trash.
> 
> ...



You have been extremely helpful on the metro and Versailles.  Your suggestion sounds great.  I absolutely want to hear what you have to say about the museum pass!  Thanks to you and to all the other posters for their great suggestions.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks, jlwquilter, for all the info!  I, too, appreciate your detailed advice.

pgnewarkboy, I misread your original post.  When you said you had "tour books", I read it was having tours booked.

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2010)

American credit cards do not work in western European machines because they usually do not have a PIN, unless you have arranged for one with your bank, and also lack an embedded chip.  Fortunately, most eastern European countries do not require either of those things.  If you are using credit cards in Europe, the way to avoid the fees is use only Capitol One cards.  I use that, plus my card from the Commercial Bank of Romania, which does have the chip and PIN and the fee is only 1%.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't forget to see St Chapelle, also Cluny Museum is good, eat falafel in the Marais, see the Eiffel Tower at night from an evening cruise on the Seine.

In France, your credit cards probably won't work at toll booths even tho they're staffed - even if you get a PIN - and they won't work at gas stations where there's no personnel, ie those where you insert the card into the gas pump. (Gas stations with tellers can be few and far between.) Neither of these circumstances are a problem in Paris, but if you're travelling farther afield be prepared.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chip and Pin Credit Cards finally Land on American Shores  - from UpgradeTravelBetter.com   Sure it's limited but it's a start

Also see - US Issuers Begin to Fret About Mag-Stripe Problems Overseas - from DigitalTransactions.net

Here's a UK company that offers a chip and pin card for Euros, Dollars, and Pounds. At the moment I think it's UK only but their website says they plan to add International customers soon - http://www.fairfx.com/


Richard


----------



## radmoo (Jul 11, 2010)

We didn't rent a car in France as we have friends who live there.  But we did rent cars in both Italy and Ireland and had no trouble whatsoever using our US credit cards in the gas pumps.  Remember to notify cc companies and I second the advice re Capital One.  But always take more than one card!!!! If there is a problem with a particular card, you don't want to be stuck sans credit card and/or money!!!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 11, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Chip and Pin Credit Cards finally Land on American Shores  - from UpgradeTravelBetter.com   Sure it's limited but it's a start
> 
> Also see - US Issuers Begin to Fret About Mag-Stripe Problems Overseas - from DigitalTransactions.net
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links.  The changeover can't come soon enough.  U.S Banks have been busy apparently thinking about things besides customer service.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

I am very happy to pass on what I learned. i still SRONGLY suggest spending time on TripAdvisor for more details and suggestions and there are lots of tips on where entrances are (not all are clearly marked) so you don't end up standing in the wrong line for hours. The Paris forum is very active and helpful.

Museum Pass. Here's the deal. They are for a fixed number of CONSECUTIVE days...2, 4 or 6 days. Cost per day gets cheaper as you buy the longer pass. Pass starts on the day you first use it (not on the day you buy it). I left mine blank and the attendant at the first place I visited wrote in the date. The 6 day museum pass was 60 something euros. The 2 day pass was 32 euros. With the average cost of entrance fees about 8 euros, you only have to go to 8 museums (and don't forget you are using it for Versailles too which means you only have to go to maybe 5 other museums) to at least break even. We went to the Louvre twice and the Arc d'Triomphe twice, just because we could (and wanted to) without worrying about it, both were already "paid for".

If you go to Versaille on Sunday, that will be the day the pass starts. So now you have to figure out what museums you want to see over the next series of days. Many musuems are closed on Monday or Tuesday.  You need to factor that in, but is not hard to do. Visit the home page of each museum you want to see and find their operating hours/days. What I did is I made a list of the places I wanted to see, biggies first, and the days they are closed AND opened late. I made a copy (enlarged it too! i am getting blind!) of the metro map found in any of a zillion Paris tourist book found at the local library. I circled the metro stop closest to each site (home pages and tourist books will have this info so again, very easy to get this info). Then I started generally mapping how I would effectively go from one place to another. For example, if you do go to Napolean's Tomb/Armory, go to the Rodin Museum too - they are a short walk apart. If you go to Notre Dame, go to St. Chapelle too (short walk apart). If you want to see Lady Libery on the island, do it when visiting Effiel Tour as they are on the same RER train line. Stuff like that.

Anyway, with your list of sites you want to see and their hours and a marked up metro map you will start to see how many days it will take you to get around. Then buy the Museum Pass that matches the number of days. BUT I also recommend adding this into your calculations. I noted on my list the entrance cost of the museums. Once I got close to the cost of the 6 day museum pass, I stopped worrying about cost and bought the 6 day pass and moved on to other topics. Remember, the Versailles entrance fee is on the pass and "uses" a fair percentage of the pass cost - making buying the longer pass easier to cost justify. I will admit that I think the 6 day pass is the way to go unless you really aren't planning on doing museums. And since it's unlimted use for the covered number of days, it's (like the navigo metro pass) easy to say, hey, the Louvre is open for another hour, let's pop in and see Mona again! Instead of geez, do we want to pay 9 euros each to see one/two/three exhibits one more time or only spend an hour there?? Not to metion if weather/tiredness/taking longer at a place than expected works against you at some point, you can go to a museum on a different day and not say, darn, our pass expired, now what? 

Do be aware that not everything is on the museum pass. The Eiffel Tour is NOT on it. Dali museum is NOT on it. Marmottan is NOT on it.

Louvre, Notre Dame, St. Chappelle, Arc d'Triomphe, Pantheon, Rodin, D'Orsay, Orangerie, Versaille ARE on it. If you just do these sites the 6 day pass pays for itself. Gee, I guess I could have said that first and not typed all this other info! LOL!

Here's one other thing about buying the museum pass. You really, really, want to buy it before you go to Versailles on Sunday. Which means even if you don't want to go to a covered museum your first Saturday (an assumption I made but shouldn't have), you need to pop into one simply to buy the musuem pass. In fact, depending on when you get into Paris on Saturday and how you feel, you might really want to think about things to do on Saturday that aren't on the museum pass anyway... like the Seine river cruise, going to the Eiffel Tour, walk along the Champs Elysees, etc. and just make sure you swing by a museum to buy the pass.

Well, that's my 2 cents. Hope it helps.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 11, 2010)

Alas, it was our Capital One card with a PIN # that didn't work in French 24-hr gas pumps - nor did any of our other credit cards.  BTW we were about out of gas, many hours from our TS and a distance from a town of any size, and no other kinds of gas stations were open. We couldn't pay cash, the only method of payment was the cc with chip. And the gas station was almost deserted. Luckily a nice French woman drove in, we paid her cash, and she put our gas on her cc. Whew!  There are towns in France with NO gas stations... 

As stated, the chipless cc's don't work in things like the metro machines or other machines to purchase admission tickets, without going to the human teller.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

General things from my experiences that you may want to (or not!) factor into your own decisions:

St. Chappelle. There's not much to see other than the stained glass windows on the 2nd floor. So it only took us maybe an hour total to see this site. I am glad we did it (and heck, it's on the museum pass - called MP from now on!), but you don't have to plan alot of time for it. Also, there were card table-ish chairs provided around the perimeter of the room, for seating, which was very nice to have. When you first arrive at St. Chappelle, you want to get into the MP line, which is usually the line on the right, and is almost always shorter. The time we went there was no sign out front saying this so knowing the info from TripAdvisor was very helpful.

Notre Dame. When I (TripAdvisor) says go first thing in the morning, I am not kididng. It opens at 10am. Be there by 9:30 if off season or earlier if prime season. Waiting an hour for it to open is still WAY less than you'll wait any other time later in the day. The line (there will be NO SIGN until an attendant shows up close to 10am) forms along the wall going down the side of the church. Later in the day sometmes the line will swing around and form into the courtyard. Only a small number of people are allowed in to the tower at a time. You NEED to be in that first or second group. TAKE WATER with you. The climb is challenging and you will want the water when you get to the top. Trust me. The line into the chuch itself can be very long but moves very very fast so don't let the long line stop you from going in.

The best price for Effiel Tour keyrings is 4 for 1 euro. 3 for 1 euro is standard. Just so you know   They make awesome inexpensive gifts to teachers, friends, etc. There's a guy selling at that price at the Arc D'Triomphe metro station and another guy at the Bir Hikem metro stop. I do not know if you "bargained" with any other seller if they'd price match or not... you could try. We put one on several of our purses when we got home (zipper area) - just to have that little reminder of a great trip.

Eiffel Tower and Arc D'Triomphe. It's incrediably windy at the top of these buildings. And gets chilly in the evening. Bring a jacket.

Best price for nice general type Paris postcards is 12 for 1,50 euro... only found in the active street area around the St. Michel metro stop. Easy to find... get off at the stop and at street level walk one block away from the river. There are several streets right together with alot of restaurants and what would be called tourist trap shops, but hey, they have the best prices on little souvenier stuff. Except... for scarves.

Scarves. They were all the rage when we were there. Best price for cheapie poly scarves is 4 for 10 euro... found in lots of places. A step up in quality, you can get 3 for 10 euro in lots of places too, including the St. Michel area.

When places close for the day in Paris, they close ON THE DOT. And usually they start making people head out about 15 minutes early. That means you can not see the 10pm twinkle of the Effiel Tour from the top of the Arc D'Triomphe, which closes at 10pm. If you get to a shop at 7:01pm and it closes at 7pm, you are out of luck.

Yes, a great time to see the major works in the Louvre is about 30 minutes before closing.. which means get in front of the work you want to be pretty much alone with about 45 minutes before closing and you will have that work to yourself until the attendant herds you out 15 minutes before close. We were alone with Mona Lisa. We did the same thing for Venus on another evening. How cool is that?? And just another reason the MP is great - pop in at the last hour for a unique experience without crying over the entrance fee. The Mona Lisa is blocked off so you don't get close to it at all and it's hard to see any deails in the painting. Just so you know.

Audio Tours at various museums. I didn't do them the first trip and I regret it. I did do them the 2nd time and only wish I could go back more and listen more. Even though what they say per piece of work is brief it added so much to the experience. And stuff you (me!) would walk right by due to ignorance suddenly had a chance to MEAN something. The audio rentals are not cheap however (average 6 euros each) but here's the tip: bring a headphone splitter! This is totally ok and you and one other person can share the audio. My DH and I did it and had no problems as we stayed together anyway. I did rent DD her own so she could be a kid and bounce back and forth. Also at many of the museums they have racks by the room doors that have laminated cards that tell general info about objects in the room. Very helpful with or without the audio guides.

Versailles. Do pre-buy your return tickets. Seriously, do it. And bring the hat or small (fits in purse) umbrella and water. It is a long hot walk from the Chateau to the main pond (NO shade). It is a long shaded walk from the pond to the outlying buildings (quite pleasant). Consider taking the little trolly train back to the main Chateau though.... we found it worth the cost (3 or 3,50 euros each, you pay the driver cash) at the end of a long day.

There is an incredible amount of walking in Paris. Stairs and long walks within the metro stations themselves are common. Choose you footwear carefully.

Warning: Pickpockets are indeed alive and doing business in Paris. Just ask my DH who reverted to habit once and paid the price. An expensive lapse of attention.

If you have questions, it will jog my memory, so ask away.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 11, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> St. Chappelle. There's not much to see other than the stained glass windows on the 2nd floor. So it only took us maybe an hour total to see this site. I am glad we did it (and heck, it's on the museum pass - called MP from now on!), but you don't have to plan alot of time for it. Also, there were card table-ish chairs provided around the perimeter of the room, for seating, which was very nice to have. When you first arrive at St. Chappelle, you want to get into the MP line, which is usually the line on the right, and is almost always shorter. The time we went there was no sign out front saying this so knowing the info from TripAdvisor was very helpful.


Another way to get into St. Chapelle is to go to an early evening concert there if you're there at a time of year when it's still light. You can purchase e-tickets for this venue, and others in Paris, at www.classictic.com - we used this for several wonderful music events in Paris this year. 

Tho relatively small, St. Chapelle is one of my favorite churches in the world and I liked the downstairs too.  First trip to Paris we went in 2x since we had the pass (this year's concert admission didn't include downstairs) - note that this year there's scaffolding blocking some of the upstairs windows, and reducing the effect a bit.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

I had typed more (can you believe it??) but lost it with a key mis-stroke. Argh!! Anyway, wanted to add a few more things.

Back to the audio guides. Many, many informational placards in Paris musuems are shockingly only in French. What's up with that??? LOL! Anyway, if you don't get an audio guide or at least read the laminated cards provided you will miss alot.

Try a banana nutella crepe. I poo-pooed the idea as I am not a crepe fan but finally gave in. OMG! Yum-o! The street sellers of crepes are fine to buy from - you don't have to limit yourself to a restaurant.

Riding the train to Versailles using the RER is easy. Figuring out what train you SHOULD be on to get there is easy. Actually boarding the right train can be a real challange as the route maps and in-station information to identify the right train... well, I found it very hard. And I can read a metro map very well indeed. I had to ask people along the way as I got closer to the correct platform and particulary which side of the platform I needed. The good thing is everyone I asked for help did help and in the end we got on the right train the first time. There were people that got on with us that were trying for the 2nd or 3rd time and they didn't strike me as dumb-dumbs either. Don't be shy asking for help. In case you don't know, it's about a 10 minute walk from the RER station to the gates of Versailles. The walk is easy and shaded... until you hit the gates. Then there is NO shade and the walk is pebbles and cobble stones and very uneven. So be prepared for that.

Groceries. You bag your own stuff. Bags are very thin and prone to breaking so double bag or bring a canvas or similar bag of your own. Choices are very limited compared to most USA stores so be aware of that. If you must have a certain brand of anything, seriously consider bringing it over in your luggage. Coke is the most popular soda drink. Pepsi can be hard to find but does exist in a few supermarkets. I found only one store that carried canned Pepsi near (sorta) were we stayed. I had to travel the metro to re-stock up. I paid the price for my taste preference 

I am really enjoying posting to this thread! It's making me remember alot of little things about our trip that tend to fade over time :whoopie:


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Another way to get into St. Chapelle is to go to an early evening concert there if you're there at a time of year when it's still light. You can purchase e-tickets for this venue, and others in Paris, at www.classictic.com - we used this for several wonderful music events in Paris this year.
> 
> Tho relatively small, St. Chapelle is one of my favorite churches in the world and I liked the downstairs too.  First trip to Paris we went in 2x since we had the pass (this year's concert admission didn't include downstairs) - note that this year there's scaffolding blocking some of the upstairs windows, and reducing the effect a bit.



I had looked into the concerts myself but they were too expensive for us... would have cost about $130 american for the 3 of us to go. But I bet they are just fabulous!

I do wonder if somehow I missed part of St. Chappelle. What I saw downstairs was a small alter with a spot light shining on it, and some columns with badly in need of restoring deco work (which was being worked on I believe). And there was a shop selling souveniers. Not what I expected at all. Then we walked up the stairs to the room with the stained glass windows, some of which was blocked by scaffolding. But what we could see was indeed very beautiful! Do they hold the concerts in the stained glass window room? I couldn't quite figure that out, which brings me back to thinking I missed something, maybe a big something!

What is so great about Paris and any other number of great places around the world is that each person sees, views, feels different about them. What brings tears to my eyes can leave you cold, and vis versa. It's great to be able to share our own experiences and see how they compare to somone elses.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 11, 2010)

*How to Dress In Mid September*

These posts are great.  Personal experience offers much more than a travel book.  We want to travel light and figured that "blue jeans" and sneakers were definitely out for Paris.  Any suggestions on casual dressing in Mid September?  Can you get in to a fancy restaurant without a suit or a dress?

With this additional  piece of advice my wife and I will feel confident and prepared.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't answer the fancy restaurant question from personal experience as that's not our speed. But blue jeans and sneakers were very much fine for sigthseeing all day and evening. I didn't feel out of place at all. I was dressed well within the acceptable zone in those items. For dinner in a very nice place, TripAdvisor says smart casual is fine - no suit and dress required.

The only thing we wore that did catch an odd look was shorts - and that only twice. Apparently adults wearing shorts is not done and kids wearing shorts is acceptable but not as early in the year as May. Oh well, I didn't find that out until too late and frankly I don't know that I would have cared anyway. If it's hot to me and I am pounding the sightseeing pavement I'll suffer a few looks in order to be comfortable. As I said before, I scream American Tourist to begin with so what's one more thing?

I also read that khaki (spelling??) slacks on men yell TOURIST.

I noticed people wearing jackets and warmer weather clothes when to me it was way past the comfort level to do so. Carry them due earlier or later use sure, but wear them mid day? Sweat City. And the ubiquitious scarves... too hot on my neck most times but a real comfort when the nights got cool. But 1 in 3 people (men and women) had them around their necks at all times of the day. I guess it's all what temperature/fashion you are used to.

I saw some fashions in Paris that made my own eye balls pop out. I am sorry but what looks exactly like court jester pants don't look good on anyone to my mind. And knee high boots with an open toe? What the heck?! Oh, and I did see shorts on a few women... short court jester pants (balloon leg style) But I guess they are fashionable. Uh-huh. To each their own. So if I gave a few startled looks and received a few... we are even - LOL!

I can understand not wanting stand out too much or feel foolish or inappropriate. If you stay away from shorts and wear clothes that look decent and fit properly, no matter what the clothes are, you'll be fine.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 11, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Alas, it was our Capital One card with a PIN # that didn't work in French 24-hr gas pumps - nor did any of our other credit cards.  BTW we were about out of gas, many hours from our TS and a distance from a town of any size, and no other kinds of gas stations were open. We couldn't pay cash, the only method of payment was the cc with chip. And the gas station was almost deserted. Luckily a nice French woman drove in, we paid her cash, and she put our gas on her cc. Whew!  There are towns in France with NO gas stations...
> 
> As stated, the chipless cc's don't work in things like the metro machines or other machines to purchase admission tickets, without going to the human teller.



How scary/upsetting that must have been until that nice woman showed up and helped you out!

I found everyone I came across to be helpful and nice in Paris. I think a smile and a positive attitude does wonders for international relations .

One guy at a metro station laughed (nicely, not meanly) as I slaughtered the correct name for the Cluny. I said, joking back, Ok, you can laugh but now you have to tell me how to say it right. He did and we had a nice conversation waiting for the train.

One young woman saw me peering intently at a guy using the metro ticket machine (our first day there). She asked if I needed help figuring it out. Sure did! She showed me exactly how to buy various tickets and I was set for the rest of the trip. I then got the wonderful opportunity to show a person on our last day how to work the machine...paying back can feel great 

I excitedly bought tickets for our trip to Disneyland from a manned metro window. 2 seconds later I realized I had bought the wrong zone. I went back in line, apologized for my mistake and asked what could be done... attendant reversed my purchase, made sure I understood that the new tickets would cost more (as they should have), and processed the new tickets without a single eye roll.

We've all read that the French can give the cold shoulder to tourists, especially Americans. And this worries alot of tourists. But I found it not true - IF you start the interaction with a smile and well, a positive attitude. You don't need to grovel, just be regular nice!


----------



## wsrobinson (Aug 15, 2010)

Not much to add here.  I just got back from 9 days in Paris.  I would add something about Velolib (I think that's what it was called).  Sorry, it it was covered already.  It's a system where you can cheaply rent a bike ride around the city and return it (either to the same place you rented or one of the many other convenient stations).  A great way to get around the city!

We (my two daughters aged 12 and 14 and I) also took a couple of Fat Tire Bike tours.  The Versailles and Night tours were fantastic!

As for the little Eiffel towers sold around the city...late in the day (after 10 PM) they go 6 or 7 per Euro with very little negotiation.

Had a TERRIBLE experience at Marriott Champs and absolutely wish I stayed at the Renaissance Vendome (I only stayed one night here).  I would never stay at the Marriott C-E again!!!

Had a wonderful time in a beautiful city.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 15, 2010)

We leave September 1.  I've considered the Versailles bike tour but am afraid to book in advance in case of bad weather.  Did you book ahead of time or when you were there?

Deb


----------



## wsrobinson (Aug 15, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> We leave September 1.  I've considered the Versailles bike tour but am afraid to book in advance in case of bad weather.  Did you book ahead of time or when you were there?
> 
> Deb



I had the same concerns.  So, I checked and re-checked the weather and booked a week ahead of time (I was told it is popular in summer and a week is minimum).  You can cancel up to 72 hours before hand.  We did 3 tours (day and night combo because it was only 14 euros more and the Versailles) and had Brian as our guide in Paris and Sadie at Versailles (she was great!!!).  Also, if you have your Museum pass you can ask for and receive a refund of 13 Euros from the booking price.  The night tour is great and includes a cruise down the Sienne.  We were there from July 31 thru Aug 9.  Had great weather and a wondeful time (except for hotel...bummer).


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 15, 2010)

wsrobinson said:


> Also, if you have your Museum pass you can ask for and receive a refund of 13 Euros from the booking price.



That was going to be my next question.    It still looks pretty pricey.  OTOH, it would be nice to tour all the gardens.  Thanks for the recommendation.

Deb


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's a mini movie I made of our last trip to Paris that might be fun to see.  I did not make this a budget trip, feeling you only live once...and the euro is down.  

http://www.vimeo.com/7338737

My recommendations:  

1. Don't look like a tourist...Parisians dress up for dinner and it's quite fun to wear a suit and tie again.
2. Try to budget for at least one 'best ever' meal, such as Taillevent.  Reserve now, however as it's the top restaurant in Paris.  Very fancy dress...almost like a fashion show there.  Just Google the name and see for yourself...or their website at
http://www.taillevent.com/English/accueil Taillevent.htm

3. take in Le Lido or Moulin Rouge for the dinner show.
 4. Dine at Le Train Bleu - you've seen this place in almost every movie set in Paris.  A little less fancy but not casual...have their rhum baba.
5. Do not go to The Louvre or Musee D'Orsay on a day when on of them is closed or you'll be mobbed.  Get tickets in advance and don't waste money on the package tickets unless you're going to see 3 or more in the 24 hr timeframe.
6. Take Yellow Bus for on and off sightseeing to get to know the city.
7. Go for drinks at the original Bhudda Bar...and buy some of their CD's.
8. There are great side street restaurants that are quite reasonably priced, but remember that Paris is very expensive...so be prepared to pay for great memories.

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 22, 2010)

I will chime in on the Lido. I let the Marriott concierge reserve our seats there. DW wife and I ate dinner at Laduree across the street and walked over to a nice surprise at the Lido. Although we had only reserved Lido tickets a couple of hour earlier, we ended up on th front row, walking right past those who had eaten dinner there. It was obvious that about a dozen seats had been set aside for their "best" customers.

Very enjoyable evening. 


_ADDED:_
If you shop in Printemps or any of the large local retailers, don't forget to ask about your tax refund. I believe every purchase over 150 Euros qualifies. You can total receipts within a store to get there as long as they are from the same date. Also, many hotels offer 10% discount cards. We used the one Marriott gave us often.

.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 23, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> Here's a mini movie I made of our last trip to Paris that might be fun to see.  I did not make this a budget trip, feeling you only live once...and the euro is down.
> My recommendations:
> 2. Try to budget for at least one 'best ever' meal, such as Taillevent.  Reserve now, however as it's the top restaurant in Paris.
> 6. Take Yellow Bus for on and off sightseeing to get to know the city.
> ...



Your video is excellent, loved the background music.  
Have you ever done a wine tasting at Le Taillevent?
Did you pre-purchase your Yellow Bus tickets?


----------



## Laurie (Aug 23, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> I had looked into the concerts myself but they were too expensive for us... would have cost about $130 american for the 3 of us to go. But I bet they are just fabulous!
> 
> I do wonder if somehow I missed part of St. Chappelle. What I saw downstairs was a small alter with a spot light shining on it, and some columns with badly in need of restoring deco work (which was being worked on I believe). And there was a shop selling souveniers. Not what I expected at all. Then we walked up the stairs to the room with the stained glass windows, some of which was blocked by scaffolding. But what we could see was indeed very beautiful! Do they hold the concerts in the stained glass window room? I couldn't quite figure that out, which brings me back to thinking I missed something, maybe a big something!
> 
> What is so great about Paris and any other number of great places around the world is that each person sees, views, feels different about them. What brings tears to my eyes can leave you cold, and vis versa. It's great to be able to share our own experiences and see how they compare to somone elses.


Yes, the concerts are in the upstairs stained glass part, and you don't get to see the downstairs with concert ticket (at least we didn't, the entry was thru another access). Near summer solstice the light is still coming in the windows thruout the evening concert; not sure whether this would be true other seasons, interested folk should check sunset schedules. 

jlwquilter, I don't think you missed any of it, it's just those 2 levels. 

This year the effect to me wasn't as great as in the past - could have been the scaffolding and blocked areas, or the concert atmosphere (people talking and milling around pre- and post-show, as opposed to the quiet, almost meditative atmosphere we experienced in the past), or possibly the condition was generally in a worse state of repair. 

Still very worth seeing, IMO - but what you said about different strokes is so true.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 23, 2010)

Chrisky said:


> Your video is excellent, loved the background music.
> Have you ever done a wine tasting at Le Taillevent?
> Did you pre-purchase your Yellow Bus tickets?


 
They served us a different wine with each course, but I wouldn't really call that 'a wine tasting' event, but it was well done (for a price of course).  

There are several locations where you can buy the Yellow Bus tickets...the one we used was just next door to the hotel, but I think you might be able to buy them from the driver when you board the bus.  The stop was a 1 minute walk from our hotel...very convenient.

Brian


----------

